# Wie günstig Gewicht reduzieren



## MTB-Kao (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte den Winter über meinem Sohn ein MTB mit 20" aufbauen. Falls ich irgendwo eines der gängigen Räder um die 11kg gebraucht kaufe:

Wo liegt eurer Meinung nach das größte Einsparpotential beim Gewicht? Welche Parts könnt ihr ggf. empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß
Lars

Hersteller	Typ	Federgabel	Gewicht lt. Hersteller	Gewicht lt. Messung
Felt	Q20	N		10,32
Cube	Kid 200	N	10,5	
Giant	XTC	N	11	
Trek	MT60	J	11,5	ca. 12
Centurion	R'Bock	N	10	
Merida 	Dakar 620	J	11,8	
KTM 	Wild Thing	J	10,9	
Müsing	Kid 200	N	10,5	
Scott	Voltage	J	11	
Scott	Scale	J	11


----------



## lekanteto (21. Oktober 2011)

Reifen Schwalbe Mow Joe
Schläuche Maxxis - Ultralight
Innenlager Token Titan
Sattelstütze vom Durchmesser abhängig
Lenker Ritchey WCS
Vorbau sq-lab 836
Griffe Procraft superlite
Kurbel alte Vierkant Kurbel kürzen
Naben Novatec
Speichen Sapim Laser
Schnellspanner auf Inbusachsen umrüsten
Alunippel statt Messing

auf Singlespeed umrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (21. Oktober 2011)

...oder halt wie immer:

Hersteller	Typ	Federgabel	Gewicht lt. Hersteller	Gewicht lt. Messung EUR
Islabikes ; BEINN 20 large; N ; 8,8 ; 8,75 ; 330.- inkl. Versand aus GB

...und dann - wenn noch Lust und Geld oder Teile vorhanden sind - mit leichteren Teilen tunen und auf 7,8kg oder so kommen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Belmondo55 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte hier noch eine besonders schlaue Frage: Gelten diese Angaben eurer Meinung nach auch für den Aufbau eines 24er?




lekanteto schrieb:


> Reifen Schwalbe Mow Joe
> Schläuche Maxxis - Ultralight
> Innenlager Token Titan
> Sattelstütze vom Durchmesser abhängig
> ...




Danke schön!


----------



## chris5000 (25. Oktober 2011)

@Belmondo55



> Kurbel alte Vierkant Kurbel kürzen


...dürfte bei 24" nicht mehr nötig sein


----------



## Belmondo55 (25. Oktober 2011)

OK, ...danke.

Wieso kommt denn wohl kein Händler auf die Idee so etwas als Komplettset anzubieten? Ich z.B. wäre ein solcher Kunde, der sich einen halbwegs vernünftigen Rahmen besorgt, oder ein älteres der "normalen" Markenräder, und dann den Rest selber zusammenbaut. Die meiste Arbeit liegt für mich nicht im Zusammensetzen des Fahrrads, sondern in der Recherche und dem Suchen nach geeigneten vernünftigen und im Gesamten zusammenpassenden Teilen. Auch mit den Angaben hier von euch ginge doch jetzt die Suche nach einem günstigen Versender los, das Zahlen von Versandkosten, Irrtümer/ Unsicherheit bei der genauen Artikelbezeichnung, usw. Das kostet mehr Zeit, Energie und Nerven als das Zusammenbauen hinterher. Allein die Menge der immer wiederkehrenden Anfragen danach hier im Forum zeigt doch eigentlich, dass einiges an Potential da ist. Wär'  so ein "Umrüstkonzept" letzendlich doch zu teuer oder woran liegt das?


----------



## chris5000 (25. Oktober 2011)

> Wieso kommt denn wohl kein Händler auf die Idee so etwas als Komplettset anzubieten?



Wahrscheinlich, weil er dann ein EUR 1200.- Preisschild dranhängen müsste...

Die Sache ist vermutlich, dass ein Komplett-Kinderrad mit Komponenten auf dem Niveau eines ausgewachsenen MTBs nicht nur genauso teuer würde wie das entsprechende Erwachsenenrad, sondern sogar deutlich teurer wegen der viel, viel geringeren Stückzahlen.

Hier im Forum fahren sicher Viele ein 2000.- Euro+ Rad. Und ein paar davon (z.B die, die sich hier im Kinderradforum treffen) sind auch bereit gutes Geld für die Räder für den Nachwuchs auszugeben. 400.- , 600.-, 800.- vielleicht im seltenen Einzelfall auch 1200.- Euro. Schon die 400.- sind aber schon mehr, als das was Otto-Normalbürger sich für ein Kinderrad vorstellen kann.
Aber EUR 1500.- bis EUR 2500.- dürften auch hier für die meisten - inklusive z.B mir - schwer vorstellbar erscheinen.

Häufig gehörtes Argument für nicht so teure Kinderräder ist das schnelle Rauswachsen. Wobei sich das natürlich eigentlich bei hochwertigen Kinderrädern beinahe vollständig über den Wiederverkaufswert egalisiert (wenn das Rad nicht zwischenzeitlich geklaut wird natürlich, was gerade im Zusammenhang mit Abstellen an Schule/Kindergarten nicht leicht auszuschließen ist).

Aber es ist irgendwie auch doch tatsächlich komisch, dass für den Bugaboo-Kinderwagen noch 1000 Euro gezahlt werden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken und zwei Jahre später für das erste Rad am liebsten höchstens EUR 200.- bezahlt werden sollen.

Die Welt ist halt unlogisch.

Ist auf jeden Fall kein Einfaches Thema.


----------



## stivinix (25. Oktober 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> @Belmondo55
> 
> ...dürfte bei 24" nicht mehr nötig sein



Es gibt zwar passable 3-fach Kurbeln (Suntour XCT 152 und 160), da sind jedoch die Kb vernietet (32 und 22) und die wiegt über 1kg

Ein Freund hat sie kürzlich umgebaut, Gewinde fürs kl Kb geschnitten und Alublätter montiert. Ist aber ziemlicher Aufwand ...


----------



## Belmondo55 (25. Oktober 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Häufig gehörtes Argument für nicht so teure Kinderräder ist das schnelle Rauswachsen. Wobei sich das natürlich eigentlich bei hochwertigen Kinderrädern beinahe vollständig über den Wiederverkaufswert egalisiert (wenn das Rad nicht zwischenzeitlich geklaut wird natürlich, was gerade im Zusammenhang mit Abstellen an Schule/Kindergarten nicht leicht auszuschließen ist).
> 
> .




Aber auf das erste 24er rüstet man ja oft schon auf, wenn das Kind gerade drauf passt und kann es dann schon einige Jahre fahren. Deswegen kann ich mir vorstellen dafür etwas mehr auszugeben. Ich hab'  auch drei Kinder, einer davon kann das Rad sicher auch noch übernehmen, vielleicht sogar beide... Dann ist der Ratschlag wohl doch der richtige: Das Islabike (BEINN, 24) kaufen, das ja wirklich nicht so teuer ist und wenn zuviel Geld da ist noch das eine oder andere Teil austauschen. Trotzdem glaube ich, dass ein Eigenbaurad immer günstiger ist. Man sollte aber nicht derjenige sein, der die Teile kauft und das Rad aufbaut, sondern einer der ein solches nach ein paar Jahren gebraucht übernimmt  Bisschen unverschämt zwar, aber in punkto Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis glaube ich unschlagbar.

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Belmondo55 (25. Oktober 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil er dann ein EUR 1200.- Preisschild dranhängen müsste...
> 
> Die Sache ist vermutlich, dass ein Komplett-Kinderrad mit Komponenten auf dem Niveau eines ausgewachsenen MTBs nicht nur genauso teuer würde wie das entsprechende Erwachsenenrad, sondern sogar deutlich teurer wegen der viel, viel geringeren Stückzahlen.




Ich meine ja gar kein Komplett-Rad mit den Teilen, sondern nur die aufgeführten, oder vergleichbare, Teile im Kit. Mit denen man sich dann aus einem handelsüblichen Kinder-Mountainbike ein halbwegs vernünftiges bauen kann. Diese müssten sich für den Händler einigermassen günstig zusammenstellen lassen, und die üblichen Kosten zum Bau, usw. des Rads entfallen. Dem Käufer erspart das die Recherche und das Zusammensuchen der richtigen Teile. Das würde doch dann kein 1200 Euro-Rad werden.


----------



## Y_G (26. Oktober 2011)

die Diskussion gibt es ja hÃ¤ufiger. Die Antwort ist aber eigentlich immer die gleiche, der Markt ist zu klein. Wieviele Leute kaufen fÃ¼r ihr Kind eine XTR Bremse fÃ¼r 50â¬? Hab ich gemacht, ist viel geiler als die alte, aber das sind ja ca. 25-50% was der "NormalbÃ¼rger" fÃ¼r ein Kinderrad ausgeben will. Ich habe sicherlich 100-150â¬ zusÃ¤tzlich in das CNOC gesteckt. Aber wer ausser uns natÃ¼rlich macht das schon? Die meisten Leute fahren ja auch selber ein 300â¬ MTB vom Discounter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

